# Tastenbelegung



## Vetaro (12. Januar 2008)

Brauchen wir so 'nen Thread? Ja, brauchen wir. Andere machen Themen auf um zu fragen, was der Maxlevel ist, also lasst mich doch!

Das hier ist speziell für den Wächter, aber auch allgemein geeignet, denn die Art der Tastaturbelegung ist möglicherweise eine gute Alternative für euch. _So_ sieht seit heute mein Interface aus, der Interessante Teil ist die Positionierung meiner Fähigkeiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normalerweise ist die Tastenbelegung natürlich so:
Erste Reihe - 1234567890
Reihe darüber: strg+1234567890
Oberste Reihe: Alt + 12345690

Vor der neuen Belegung hatte ich ausserdem eine vierte Reihe, die mit der Windows-Taste aktiviert wird (genau deshalb enthebt HdRO sie ja wahrscheinlich ihrer normalen Funktion). Und wenn ich meine ganz-rechte Maustaste gedrückt halte, konnte (und kann) ich meine SchnellLeiste 5 erreichen,  die auf diesem bild rechts oben liegt. Mit Maustaste 5 + 1 Steige ich deshalb auf's Pferd *g*  Im normalen Kampf kann ich aber problemlos mit nur einer Hand spielen, weil ich für mich immer nur die tasten 1 bis 4 belegt hatte.


Soweit ist das wahrscheinlich recht klassisch. Aber meine Tasten sind dort ja doch ein wenig anders platziert als bei den meisten anderen. Jetzt kommt (weshalb ich mich für so klug halte) der Clou: Das steuert man mit dem Numblock. Die Hand auf der Maus brauch ich im Kampf eigentlich nicht wirklich... Wächter sind eher stationär, wenn ich mich mal bewegen muss, kann ich sie ja schnell darauf legen oder mit QWEASD bewegen.
 Die ersten neun fähigkeiten, die dort in einem Block liegen, bediene ich mit dem Numblock (sie sind so positioniert wie die tasten darauf). Der neunerblock daneben wird mit strg + num und der ganz rechte mit alt+num erreicht. Alle anderen sachen kann man besser mit Klicken benutzen.

Das heisst, Strg+1 ist jetzt Numblock 4, Alt+1 ist Numblock 7 und so weiter.

Bitte sagt mir was dazu, zeigt mir, dass ihr ne viel bessere Idee hattet lasst nicht wieder einen Thread versumpfen. Mir reicht schon TL;DR!


----------



## ImaTarget (15. Januar 2008)

also die idee ist super, halt sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Dafür sieht man sofort was man braucht. Muss ich mal testen ob das nicht auch bei anderen klassen sinn macht. Bin noch nicht os lange dabei und friemel auch viel mit dem UUI herum weil ich noch nichts gefunden habe wo ich sage: "Das ist es."


----------



## Vetaro (17. Januar 2008)

Mit meiner Bardin, die das selbe durchgemacht hat, habe ich das gefühl, ich wäre sogar viel erfolgreicher geworden. Es läuft einfach viel flüssiger und weniger Mühevoll, das ganze geht ziemlich gut von statten. Weiteres Argument dafür:
 Mit welcher anderen Tastenbelegung kann man denn bitte 27  funktionen mindestens erreichen,  ohne auch nur den Handballen zu bewegen?


----------



## Aurengur (14. März 2008)

Die Idee ist gut, habe ich auch damals bei WoW gehabt, bevor ich die G15 gekauft habe...

Da muss ich dann nicht mehr so auf Tastenkombinationen achten, denn die hab ich dort schon definiert. Aber stimmt schon, die Aufteilung ist gut und stimmig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (21. April 2008)

Ich spiel eher klassisch mit Pfeiltasten und umliegenden (Linkshänder).  Je nach Lust und Laune nutze ich im Kampf mal nur die Maus, mal nur die Tastatur oder beides zusammen.
STRG und Shift klappen die beiden anderen Leisten aus mit Emotes und dem Gebrauchskram.

Die Sortierung ist für mich optimal. Links Blockreihe, Mitte Standard und Niederwerfen, Rechts Parade.


----------



## maclautsch (29. April 2008)

Also ich spiele mit links mit der Maus und rechts mit dem Nummernblock (obwohl ich Rechtshändler bin). So kann ich gut laufen und die Tasten runderhum kann man auch nett belegen. Der Rest wird mit der Maus angeklickt.

Ein Frage hätte ich aber zum ersten Bild.

Wie ist es möglich, das man Leisten für Symbole zum Ablegen z.b. über den Taschen hat ?


----------



## Gocu (29. April 2008)

ich möchte gerne mal wissen wie ich die 3. und 4. SZ Gruppe in so ein kleines Fenster wie Kerindor bekomme


----------



## Kerindor (30. April 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> ich möchte gerne mal wissen wie ich die 3. und 4. SZ Gruppe in so ein kleines Fenster wie Kerindor bekomme



Oh, das kleine Fenster rechts unten ist das Schlachtzughelferfenster. Damit hat man die Zielvorgeber im Blick. 
Beim tanken habe ich nur meine Gruppe und den Offtank aktiv, der Rest wird ausgeblendet.


----------



## Aurengur (30. April 2008)

Stimmt, ein Tank braucht nicht die Gruppen im Überblick haben


----------



## Gocu (30. April 2008)

ok danke und könnt Ihr mir noch verraten wie ich dieses Fenster hinbekomme? ich weiß nur wie man das Ziel des Ziels sieht als eine Anzeige aber nicht alle von der Gruppe^^


----------



## maclautsch (1. Mai 2008)

Also das rechts ist das Schlachtzughelferfenster. Und da kann man Symbole ablegen ... muss ich heute mal probieren.

Und welches Fenster ist das links ?


----------



## Kerindor (1. Mai 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> ok danke und könnt Ihr mir noch verraten wie ich dieses Fenster hinbekomme? ich weiß nur wie man das Ziel des Ziels sieht als eine Anzeige aber nicht alle von der Gruppe^^



Das Fenster funktioniert nur in einem Schlachtzug. Der Leiter muss Schlachtzughelfer bestimmen und du dann unter (default o) Schlachtzug unten den Button vom Helfer aktivieren. 
In einem guten Raid wird das alles aber vorher ausführlich erklärt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aurengur schrieb:


> Stimmt, ein Tank braucht nicht die Gruppen im Überblick haben


War in dem Fall auch reine Bequemlichkeit, da jede Gruppe einen Wächter dabei hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es gilt ja der Grundsatz bei Aggro; Entweder gehst du mit dem Mob zum Tank oder der Mob kommt alleine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (1. Mai 2008)

So in etwa spiele ich:

Bewegungstasten sind: I O P - K L Ö

Hinzu kommen alle im Kreis darum herum liegenden Tasten (nur nicht die unteren). Diese bilden meine erste Leiste - das macht also 9 Funktionstasten, die alle mit einer Hand erreichbar sind. Hinzu kommt Strg für Leiste 1, diese komische Menütaste für Leiste 2 und für Sonderfunktionen wie Geölbnis, Steinerne Ausdauer usw. Alt Gr Leiste 3.  Maus steuere ich mit der rechten Hand, wobei ich damit öfter mal in die Chipstüte oder nem Glas Wasser greifen kann - ich brauch die eigentlich nicht dank der multifunktionalen linken Hand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Screenie kann ich derzeit nicht machen, aber man würde ohnehin nichts weiter ausser 3 Leisten sehen.


----------



## Olfmo (25. Mai 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Mit meiner Bardin, die das selbe durchgemacht hat, habe ich das gefühl, ich wäre sogar viel erfolgreicher geworden. Es läuft einfach viel flüssiger und weniger Mühevoll, das ganze geht ziemlich gut von statten. Weiteres Argument dafür:
> Mit welcher anderen Tastenbelegung kann man denn bitte 27  funktionen mindestens erreichen,  ohne auch nur den Handballen zu bewegen?




auch wenns nicht zum Wächter gehört, wollte ich dich mal fragen wie du die Skills bei deiner Bardin aufgeteilt hast. Ich finde meine momentane Tastenbelegung nämlich auch nicht so optimal und wollte mal was neues austesten. Allerdings bin ich auch viel alleine unterwegs und benutz dementsprechend die Schadensskills auch nicht so selten. Dazu kommen ja dann noch Tränke, Münzen, Essen und was man sonst noch so braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw vielleicht sollte der Thread mal ins allgemeine verschoben werden? Geht ja doch eher um die Tastenbelegungen als um den Wächter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (11. Juni 2008)

Olfmo schrieb:


> auch wenns nicht zum Wächter gehört, wollte ich dich mal fragen wie du die Skills bei deiner Bardin aufgeteilt hast. Ich finde meine momentane Tastenbelegung nämlich auch nicht so optimal und wollte mal was neues austesten. Allerdings bin ich auch viel alleine unterwegs und benutz dementsprechend die Schadensskills auch nicht so selten. Dazu kommen ja dann noch Tränke, Münzen, Essen und was man sonst noch so braucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mit einer G11 oder alten g15 bewegst du dich sicher nicht mehr von deinen 18 Sondertasten weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und du kannst ja die dreifach beleken also kommst auf 54 Tasten ohne Handballenbewegung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man merke sich einfach... je weniger bewegungen mit der Mouse, und je unkomplizierter und erreichbarer die Tstenkombos oder Tastenbelegung, desto effektiver wirst du, aber das sind dinge die du fast nur noch im Raid merkst...


----------

